
Australian Government and Opposition do deal on crypto backdoor bill - vermilingua
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2018/dec/04/coalition-and-labor-do-deal-on-law-enforcement-access-to-encrypted-messages
======
LegendaryLegend
> Under the terms of the deal, law enforcement agencies will not be able to
> issue technical capability notices for companies to build back doors unless
> both the attorney general and communications minister approve.

"unless both the attorney general and communications minister approve"?
seriously? so this is actually a possibility... wow.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
And people thought I was exaggerating

